# Motorola and Sol Republic Introduce an Intriguing New Wireless Headphone



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Over the past few months we’ve followed multiple new headphone offerings from the likes of Polk Audio, Phiaton, and Soul Electronics. As we’ve seen, headphone makers are targeting mobility, interconnectivity, sound quality and style (not to mention, in some cases, durability for those athletically inclined). Yesterday, former king-of-the-hill mobile phone maker Motorola and audio maker Sol Republic announced a new wireless option that is entirely intriguing and versatile while falling into that all important modern category of multitask capable. 

Wireless headphones can be hampered by several limiting factors: sound quality, battery life, and range. Just imagine, tho, dawning a headset with the knowledge that you could begin your day in the kitchen cleaning up dishes, walk over to the home office to answer a few calls, followed by roaming around your yard with your dog...all the while never removing your headset, blissfully listening to content streaming from your computer, tablet or phone. Impossible? Not according to Motorola and Sol Republic.









The two companies have teamed-up to produce a new over-the-ear headphone called Tracks AIR that appears to be a “have it all” product. Unfortunately, neither Motorola or Sol Repulblic have released detailed audio specs (although the companies claim that that the headphone’s “A2 Sound Engines” deliver the goods from bass up to highs). However, that shouldn’t stop you from keeping an eye on this set once its released and falls into the hands of reviewers.

"We're extremely excited that SOL REPUBLIC and Motorola were able to engineer a wireless headphone that's affordable, looks great, sounds amazing, and is packed with the most advanced wireless technologies available that we think today's always connected consumer will appreciate, said Kevin Lee, SOL REPUBLIC co-founder and CEO.

The Tracks AIR headphone offers an amazing wireless range specification in the neighborhood of 150 feet, which is lengthy enough to allow users a wide freedom of movement in the home and is considerably more generous than what we’ve seen in similar products. Freedom of movement is the name of game and the ability to eliminate tethering the headphones to a device on-body is quite nice.

Another key feature, which isn’t entirely unique, is the ability to connect with more than two devices simultaneously. Consider maintaining the ability to have the Tracks AIR connected with a smart phone and home computer. It allows a user the ability to both answer phone calls using built-in dual microphones and listen to music at the touch of a button. That freedom is further enhanced by easy on-headphones controls that include pause, play, volume, and call.









Other key features include a battery rated at 15 hours, which, Motorola/Sol Republic claim, isn’t drained by listening at higher levels of volume. In the event of low battery levels, the Tracks AIR can be manually tethered to a device with a cable. The headphones also feature a dash of fashion piazza in the form of interchangeable headbands. Available colors range from ice white, gunmetal, electro blue and vivid red. Sol Republic says that more colors will be available in early 2014.

Tracks Air will be available on November 4 (2013) at an MSRP of $199. It can be purchased directly from Motorola and Sol Republic on the web and other retailers such as Radio Shack, Best Buy and Verizon.

_Image Credit: Motorola_


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

They are very attractive headphones with an excellent feature set.

You can purchase them now... they were officially released on Nov 4.

http://solrepublic.com/shop/tracks-air-gunmetal.html?gclid=CNL9jO70-roCFYtQOgody3kAOA


----------

